
10 Reasons Why PR Doesn't Work - dawie
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/05/the_top_ten_rea.html
======
create_account
The headline is better than the article (an apologia for PR firms).

For a minute there, I thought Kawasaki had burst out of fluff bubble, but it's
the same old crap.

~~~
imp
I didn't think it was that bad. I don't know anything about getting media
placement, so a lot of that was new to me.

~~~
ntoshev
Try pg's article: <http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

It seems the media coverage YC gets is not perfect: pg complained a couple of
times about being misquoted and generally getting a different message through.

